# Search engine not working



## Snakedoc (6 Apr 2010)

I'm not sure if its just me but I tried using the search function this morning and it doesn't seem to come out with any 'hits' no matter what I search.  Anybody else experience this problem?

Edit to add:  Perhaps this is just something to do with the switch to the new server, just thought I'd bring it up.  Cheers.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Apr 2010)

Hi Snakedoc.

It's temporary fallout from the server move... I'm rebuilding the search index now, but it's going to take some time.

You can always fall back on Google:

http://www.google.com/cse/home?cx=001303416948774225061:qhcx9pz3dku (specific for this site)


----------



## GAP (6 Apr 2010)

Mike's working on it. In the meantime use 

http://www.google.com/cse/home?cx=001303416948774225061:qhcx9pz3dku


----------



## Snakedoc (6 Apr 2010)

Great!  Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## George Wallace (6 Apr 2010)

The answer lies in the Site speed...? thread, where Mike states that he has taken that function down and is rebuilding it.



See .........   Mike is on the job.     ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Apr 2010)

In his defence... it's not like he could search for it.


----------



## James (8 Apr 2010)

I was just going to post about this. I'm having the same problem in the Literature and Film board. I guess I'll use that Google link for now. Thanks.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (8 Apr 2010)

46.4% done... there have been some interruptions in the indexing so it hasn't gone as quickly as I would like... but we will get there.


----------



## Michael OLeary (8 Apr 2010)

When you find problems with the search use Google as an alternative.  Add *site:navy.ca* to your search to limit results to the forum.

This will also work for site:army.ca, site:air-force.ca, or other versions of the Milnet.ca url.


----------



## Ineedamedic (13 Apr 2010)

To Whom It May Concern,

I am new on the site and have been trying to utilize the search engine to find answers to my questions but for some unknown reason whenever I type a phrase such as "MARS officer", I get this response _'Your search query didn't return any matches'_. I would much rather search for the answers to my own questions then ask a question that has been asked before and be ridiculed for it. Could someone make some suggestions? And yes, I tried the advanced search.

Cheers,

Ineedamedic


----------



## Ineedamedic (13 Apr 2010)

Scratch that.....I read another post with the answer.....Google it is!!


----------



## Michael OLeary (13 Apr 2010)

When you find problems with the search use Google as an alternative.  Add *site:army.ca* to your search to limit results to the forum.

This will also work for site:navy.ca, site:air-force.ca, or other versions of the Milnet.ca url.


----------



## George Wallace (13 Apr 2010)

Ineedamedic said:
			
		

> To Whom It May Concern,
> 
> I am new on the site and have been trying to utilize the search engine to find answers to my questions but for some unknown reason whenever I type a phrase such as "MARS officer", I get this response _'Your search query didn't return any matches'_. I would much rather search for the answers to my own questions then ask a question that has been asked before and be ridiculed for it. Could someone make some suggestions? And yes, I tried the advanced search.
> 
> ...



When did you try the SEARCH function?  I just tried typing in "MARS officer" and got a page of topics.  I may also refer you to this post:



			
				Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> The search index is now complete and searching works as well as it ever did.


----------



## Greymatters (2 Aug 2011)

Mike, 

I find the search function is working fine, but any chance of improving the capabilites?, i.e. chronological order?  Or is there a button for this somewhere that Im not seeing?  

- GM


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Aug 2011)

There's a droplist on the search form that includes:


Most relevant results first
Largest topics first
Smallest topics first
Most recent topics first
Oldest topics first


----------



## Greymatters (2 Aug 2011)

Found it, thanks


----------

